# What books are you reading or could recommend?



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just out of interest i was wondering what books other 'new parents' are reading re. puppies and training etc and what could 'the experts' recommend? Our dog trainer told me to scrap everything i'd previously read (!! - gutted as id been very busy reading, although i had become slightly confused!?!) and she thrust 'the Puppy listener' and 'the Dog listener' by Jan Fennellinto my hand. Has anyone read this? I'm still ploughing through it at the mo but its quite an easy read and i 'get it' as it seems fairly logical (which suits me down to the ground). I'd like to hear what you guy's think of it, if you've heard/read it what do you think? does it work? Any opinions on what else people recommend - i need more reading material so i've got a legitmate reason to sit & snuggle up with my Pippa or hubby gets cross


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hi Wendy here are some of the books i've read. 

Dog Training for Dummies by Jack and Wendy Volhard
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Trainin...0292/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310283647&sr=8-1

any of the dog whisperer books by cesar Millan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...&keywords=cesar+millan&ie=UTF8&qid=1310282589

You and Your Cockapoo By David Alderton

http://www.amazon.co.uk/You-Your-Co...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310282653&sr=1-1

hope they are some use. I know theres lot and lots of books out there Just select the ones you like, and enjoy reading, that way you are going to take more in and enjoy it  


Simon and poppy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey is great for new puppy owners

Before and After Getting your Puppy by the great Ian Dunbar (a bit full on in terms of regimes but I took a lot from his ideas and applied them in a slightly 'softer' way)

Then for more general reading to develop an understanding of how dogs think and do what they do...

The Other End of the Leash by Patricia B McConnel
For the Love of a Dog by Patricia B McConnel
Bones Would Rain from the Sky by Suzanne Clothier


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Caesar millans - rasing the perfect puppy & recorded loads of Victoria Stilwell (hubby doesn't mind watching with me then  ........... hope little pippas sleeping better for you now j x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for asking 'Jools'. She's definately more settled. She is better at separation during day & at bedtime eg. she quietens much quicker - we leave the radio on low and a kong ball in her crate. Its my waking 18 month old son that starts the dog off in the morning now!!?? Its generally around 5.30am - which is an improvement at least so mustnt grumble. The crate 'diahorea' seems to have stopped and its just wees on the pad, however toilet training on the whole is going slowly someone mentioned it can take up to 5 months!!??) but she's in a tiled area so im not too bothered at the mo. Consequently as things are more chilled here ive had time to try to digest a few books to get the old grey matter working and to help understand my pup and see what the next steps were


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh wendy you've got little ones too -------------- you brave woman, i've found it hard just with Little Dexter!!!! I think ur right it takes a coupleof weeks to understand doggie world - i think we have all finally (ish) settled down ............ starting work next week (dreading leaving him but its only part time - and i'm home for lunch & my eldest is on college leave so we'll see how he copes  x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, many people told me i was mad!! Due to the young kids i'm fortunate enough to be at home 6 days a week and even then my sister steps into my shoes for the day so Pippa only has to suffer the odd hour or so in the crate for when we nip out to kiddie groups/activities. Good luck for next week, I'm sure Little Dexter will be fine - Pippa recommends radio 4!!?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dex will be fine with radio 4 - not sure my son will though - he'll probably be on kiss fm (rocking dog)  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Wendy. As another mum of young kids, I was wondering if you've noticed the similarities between puppy books and toddler books? It really makes me laugh. 

My son is nearly two and a half and he is much more trouble than Rosie at the moment. He got sent to bed early tonight because he actually pulled a clump of her hair out. I only realised because I heard her make a weird noise and then saw him with the hair in his hand. She is so tolerant, thankfully.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yes, i totally agree advice about toddlers & puppies are very similar. Im an infant teacher so again alot of the training stuff like ignore bad behaviour & reward good is what i do in my classroom!!??? (Doesnt mean its any easier with a pup though - i need to learn 'dog-ish' i think  !


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

any Ian Dunbar, Jean Donaldson,Gwen Bailey books, because they believe in training dogs with kind positive methods  and not through the outdated 'dominence methods.


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

The only book I read was the puppy listener. Ruby hasn't been to puppy training but is pretty good behaviour wise , as a first time dog owner found it really useful.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just read Living with kids snd dogs......without losing your mind by Colleen Pelar. It was great, full of positive advice about how children behave around dogs and how to manage problems so that everyone is happy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I read the Gwen Bailey - Pefect Puppy book but felt if you did everything she
recomended you wouldn't get ANYTHING else done in the day although her
techniques and training tips did makes sense. I also did quite a lot
of internet searches but ended up with so many conflicting ideas that i just became confused There are a lot of similarites with toddler training I agree ( might as well just watch supernanny and translate into doggy stuff!!)


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Wendy, just to say that I used "How to Have the Perfect Puppy" by Gwen Bailley as my source of reference when I was training my two cocker puppies. The advice is straight forward and sensible and I will follow it again when I get my cockapoo puppy. I am also a big fan of Cesar Milan and his methods. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I read Kendal, JoJo, JD ......:laugh:


----------



## Stuard (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a really superb book on dogs in which you may learn about the all breed of dogs.Their feed,training,feeding and all about the behavior problems.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

For those of you with female dogs or anyone interested in breeding I would recommend 'Book of the Bitch'. It was recommended to me by a breeder friend as is a good read. Very informative and easy to digest some of the harder topics.

Ruby enjoyed it anyway!

J


----------

